

Effective Email Marketing With Patrick McKenzie - Foolish
http://foolishadventure.com/audio/email-marketing-for-startups-with-patrick-mckenzie-fa131/

======
richbuggy
You would have got more attention here if you said patio11 instead of Patrck
McKenzie :)

~~~
Foolish
Great tip. Almost put Patio11 in the title, but went with full name instead.

~~~
mise
Jeez, it should have gotten more attention in any case.

